# So....we have been to the Dr.



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

And my little Baby has Patella grade 2 on his left leg and grade 3 on his right leg..and needs surgery first on his right one..it will be done in early may. 

The Dr. seemed nice, he is the best and most expensive in this country..the total will be somewhere between $3350-$5000, depending on how it looks..

I*m scared to death, because Baby is aggressive, especially when he is in pain..so I have to come and get him home the same day so that he dosen*t jump at the nurses and ruins the operated leg  and since I*m not allowed to bring morfin home with me, he said be prepared for a ruff night  

Maybe I shoul try to look up some vets that can come home and assist with the morfin then? I*m so sick...feels like I have vommited my heart out  

But all in all this is for his best...so we just have to keep our heads up..and hope and pray that he will recover smoothly. 

I*m also worried about him having to be caged for some weeks, because he is an VERY outgoing little boy...so I hope he can manage being caged for some weeks so the knee will heal nicely. Any thoughts on this anyone, anyone with recovery experience to share? 

Hugs & Kisses from our house to yours, we love you all :flower:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thinking about y'all


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks so much mami <3


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't have any advice, but I know how you feel. I think we feel worse than they do when they aren't well!
You will be glad when it's all over!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks Angel <3


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I know my words may sound trite because I have not been through what you are going through nor am I in your place personally, but I do want you to know you and Baby are in my thoughts. Now for the part you may think trite--please try not to worry about what MIGHT happen. It also might not then you will have worried over nothing. Talk yourself into the positive. Baby will be fine!!! The surgery will be a success! You have done your due diligence as a wonderful, concerned Mom by choosing the best surgeon possible. If you feel it's in his best interest to look into a vet that would come to your home for the purpose of medicine by all means do so, but others who have gone through this may say that's not needed. Tell yourself over and over he's going to do great with his recovery! He will allow you to manage him, and after his surgery he won't be experiencing the pain of LP, so you may see a whole different Baby! I know all is going to be just fine!!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks so much you wonderful mamiiiii <3 made me so happy and positive to read your post !!! Only happy thoughts from now on, I will try my best to push all the negativity aside  they are trying to creep up on me even when I*m writing this to you...like, how is he going to feel when I leave him there....and walk out....aiiiiii heartbreaking thought..  BUT he WILL BE FINE  I have to get over myself  Thanks so much for the support, I will be thinking of you and your advice going true this struggle XOXOXOXO


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, I've sent you a message on FB, I've just typed about an hours reply and got timed out, when I logged back in my post had disappeared, very annoying. x


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks so much sweet Lisa, hope to talk to you soon ! XOXO


----------

